# Vomit or regurgitation???



## Raven2322

So I was sitting here and I happened to be looking at the birds when Alladin shook his head and seed flung everywhere. He was not by a dish or something and I realized it had come out of him. I had not seen him trying to regurgitate to Jasmine as he has been doing lately. I few second later he jerked his head up and down a little and some more came out. He drank a couple of sips of water and now seems fine.

Is it possible he started to get ready to regurgitate and when she walked away he could not stop himself? 

Or because he shook his head side to side the first time does it make it vomit? 

He had just stuffed himself with Avi-cakes, could he have been too full???


----------



## Renae

Sounds like regurgitation (sp) sometimes if they get something caught in their 'crop' regurgitating it is the only way for it to come out.. to put it nicely, lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Iam not sure, I though a head shake meant vomit. I would just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Renae

If it's not digested it's not vomit.

Regurgitation is the expulsion of undigested food from the mouth, esophagus or crop. Vomiting is the forceful expulsion of partially digested material from the stomach. When vomiting, a bird usually shakes his/her head back and forth. When regurgitating, a bird will make more of a neck pumping motion.

Usually a bird will regurgitate when it's excited or content. A parent feeding a baby bird is the most common example. Vomiting is usually a sign of illness. He's shaking his head from side to side and stretching his neck up, as if to adjust his crop.


----------



## Bea

If he'd just gorged on some food he may of felt too full and vomited as a result of that. Cookie once at something that didn't quite sit right with her, vomited a couple of times in quick succession, and was perfectly fine after that.


----------



## Raven2322

Bea said:


> If he'd just gorged on some food he may of felt too full and vomited as a result of that. Cookie once at something that didn't quite sit right with her, vomited a couple of times in quick succession, and was perfectly fine after that.


He seems to have been fine the whole night since. It was not digested so he must have just regurgitated. Little guy was totally thinking how can I freak out mommy.


----------



## Bea

Raven2322 said:


> Little guy was totally thinking how can I freak out mommy.


I'm pretty sure that is a bird's number one goal...all the time.


----------



## srtiels

Regurgitation can also be caused from high protein diets.


----------



## Raven2322

srtiels said:


> Regurgitation can also be caused from high protein diets.


well they are mainly on pellets, with greens, and then mainly seed treats, avi-cakes, nutriberries, etc. I'm in the process of growing sunflowers and pumpkins for seed.  he's been fine since tho, but thanks for the info.


----------



## chewey

umm if he had vomited then he would have had other symptoms of illness such as the feces (poop) changing color constantly, diharriea, loss of sleep, staying puffed up on the bottom of the cage, constipation and less activity! wow im even suprised how many symptoms there are! but if he hasn't had any of these symptons or has only had like 2 of these symptoms he is probably perfectly fine


----------

